# Driving license



## snowboardmum (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi, sorry I have SO many questions!!
How long can I use my uk driving license in Kefalonia?thank you


----------



## Tula (Dec 4, 2016)

You may use your UK license anywhere in Greece for up to 12 months. However, if you are renting an auto the rental company may require you to have an International Driver's Permit as well. An IDP is an identity document which you must carry with your UK license.


----------



## snowboardmum (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi Tula,
Thank you so much!


----------



## PaulaC (Nov 30, 2020)

Does anyone have experience converting and American driver's license to a Greek one? I have some specific questions about ordering my driver's record from my state's DPS and having it sent to the Greek consulate and would like to talk to someone who has successfully done this.


----------

